# Hello from Alberta!



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

Hello, Im from Alberta too  you will find alot of usefull info here. Welcome


----------



## Jazziebot (Jan 31, 2013)

Spotted said:


> Hello, Im from Alberta too  you will find alot of usefull info here. Welcome


Thank you! I'm always up for learning!


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

:wave: Welcome


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Welcome, Jasmine! You'll find alot of fellow Albertans here! 
What part are you from?


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

Fellow Albertan here! Me and my husband live out west of Edmonton, in the middle of nowhere with our 3 horses and dog! 
Welcome to the forume you are sure to learn something new everyday!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

If you guys are up for it:
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/official-hurtin-albertan-thread-151805/


----------



## Jazziebot (Jan 31, 2013)

WSArabians said:


> Welcome, Jasmine! You'll find alot of fellow Albertans here!
> What part are you from?


I'm from Grande Prairie, I'm sure you may have heard of it. If not, its about 5 hours away from Edmonton.


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

Welcome ! I live in Fort McMurray, Alberta... 5-6 hours north of Edmonton!

This forum is pretty helpful


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

another fellow Albertan! I live just outside of Edson, so quite a ways away


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Jazziebot said:


> I'm from Grande Prairie, I'm sure you may have heard of it. If not, its about 5 hours away from Edmonton.


I sure do! Got my Horsemanship Major in Fairview!


----------



## Jazziebot (Jan 31, 2013)

WSArabians said:


> I sure do! Got my Horsemanship Major in Fairview!


Oh nice! Was that at the college there in Fairview?


----------



## albertaeventer (Feb 5, 2013)

I used to live up in Grande Prairie about 10 years ago! I miss all my riding friends up there Now down in Red Deer area!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Jazziebot said:


> Oh nice! Was that at the college there in Fairview?


Yup, sure was! TONS of fun! LOL

Red Deer is way nicer then Grand Prairie, I say... WAY nicer weather, too.


----------



## albertaeventer (Feb 5, 2013)

WSArabians said:


> Yup, sure was! TONS of fun! LOL
> 
> Red Deer is way nicer then Grand Prairie, I say... WAY nicer weather, too.


I love it down here!! I was born and raised in the Fairview area, so it was a nice change coming down south, haha.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome Jasmine 
nice to meet you 
I love Ab I have a brother that lives in High River


----------



## Jazziebot (Jan 31, 2013)

WSArabians said:


> Yup, sure was! TONS of fun! LOL
> 
> Red Deer is way nicer then Grand Prairie, I say... WAY nicer weather, too.


I agree on Red Deer being nicer, although I think anywhere is nicer than Grande Prairie, only because I'm from here haha. I wanted to go to the college in Fairview and do some of their horse training stuff, but they weren't offering it when I looked into it 

And thank you for welcoming me Country Woman! I don't think I've ever been to High River before.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Jasmine!! Do you have any pics of Buddy to share?


----------



## Jazziebot (Jan 31, 2013)

HorseLovinLady said:


> Welcome to the forum Jasmine!! Do you have any pics of Buddy to share?


I do yep! I made a thread on the picture part of here, put some pictures on there the other day. Might have to add some more when I get downstairs and off my phone


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Nice to see you again


----------

